# Bugzilla Keywords field - Little pointer needed...



## JamesElstone (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello!

I'm confused and am seeking clarity!

On bugs.freebsd.org there is a Keywords field. For example on https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216913 the keywords have been set to easy, patch, patch-ready.

For a port that I maintain and have submitted a patch, but the keywords field is not present in the rendered page to be updated by me.

On the Bugzilla Wiki (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Bugzilla/Keywords) it states that 





> All accounts in Bugzilla have permission to add/remove keywords on issues to better classify their current state.



What is the process for updating the Keywords field please; Is this something that requires a specific group of people to set?

Any advice would be welcomed!

73,

James


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2017)

JamesElstone said:


> What is the process for updating the Keywords field please; Is this something that requires a specific group of people to set?


All accounts would suggest that everyone is able to, not just a specific group. Have you tried asking on the freebsd-ports-bugs mailinglist?


----------

